# Getting rid of the 908 Attention message.



## slamotto (May 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the "Attention" message (number 908) that appears when I press the "TV" button on my remote? That is the message that tells you that the remote is no longer set to control the satellite. I find it useless and annoying, but can't find anywhere how to get rid of it. 

Thanks!


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Can't be done.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

slamotto said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the "Attention" message (number 908) that appears when I press the "TV" button on my remote?


Yes, press the SAT button.  
Sorry, that was cheap.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

slamotto said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the "Attention" message (number 908) that appears when I press the "TV" button on my remote? That is the message that tells you that the remote is no longer set to control the satellite. I find it useless and annoying, but can't find anywhere how to get rid of it.
> 
> Thanks!


Cover the emitters on the remote when pressing the TV button.


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

slamotto said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the "Attention" message (number 908) that appears when I press the "TV" button on my remote? That is the message that tells you that the remote is no longer set to control the satellite. I find it useless and annoying, but can't find anywhere how to get rid of it.
> 
> Thanks!


How is this a big problem?Put the remote in the SAT mode and the problem is solved.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry,

But the whole reason for the pop up is to "protect" the retards of the world who don't know how to operate a remote control.

Just like every other aspect to our society, we dumb down instructions and protect the weak......


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> Sorry,
> 
> But the whole reason for the pop up is to "protect" the retards of the world who don't know how to operate a remote control.
> 
> Just like every other aspect to our society, we dumb down instructions and protect the weak......


And this is done because Dish has to spend MILLIONS each year between phone support and sending techs out to customers simply because a certain percentage of customers simply don't understand that if you change the TV off of the sat receiver's output channel or input, you have to put it back to get the sat receiver working.

My little company typically gets about 10 service calls a week that are nothing but the customer changing their TV from channel 3 to something else, and then calling into Dish complaining that their "receiver isn't working". And those are the ones that the CSRs can't fix over the phone. For every service call, there are probably 10 customers that the CSRs, exhibiting incredible patience, manage to fix over the phone.

Most people simply wouldn't believe how much time, effort, and money is spent on this problem, but it's HUGE.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Satpro92 said:


> How is this a big problem?Put the remote in the SAT mode and the problem is solved.


Does this popup when AUX is pressed? If it does, that'd be hugely annoying if someone was just trying to turn up/down the volume on their audio receiver.

Sheesh, it bugs me when I press TV just to change the input to something else. Yes, even when I'm going to watch something else besides Dish!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Does this popup when AUX is pressed? If it does, that'd be hugely annoying if someone was just trying to turn up/down the volume on their audio receiver.
> 
> Sheesh, it bugs me when I press TV just to change the input to something else. Yes, even when I'm going to watch something else besides Dish!


My 6.3 UHF remote doesn't do this when I switch it off of SAT.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Does this popup when AUX is pressed? If it does, that'd be hugely annoying if someone was just trying to turn up/down the volume on their audio receiver.
> 
> Sheesh, it bugs me when I press TV just to change the input to something else. Yes, even when I'm going to watch something else besides Dish!


Mine doesn't.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Try a Harmony Remote.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

EXTACAMO said:


> Try a Harmony Remote.


Bit of an expensive alternative, no?


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> Bit of an expensive alternative, no?


I don't know. Let the OP make that determination. Older models can be had on various internet sites for around $100.00 or maybe less. Merely a suggestion.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Satpro92 said:


> How is this a big problem?Put the remote in the SAT mode and the problem is solved.


SOme people want to do this when they are running cable TV or OFF-air antennas along with satellite. They just want to use the Dish remote to change channels on the TV and not the rcvr. :icon_cool:icon_cool:icon_cool


----------

